
Ask HN: What project are you working on over the holidays? - japhyr
Maybe you&#x27;ve got some time off and you&#x27;re working on a side project, or maybe your team is in crunch mode to release something early in the new year. Maybe you&#x27;ve had enough technical work for a while, and you&#x27;re doing something away from a computer over the holidays.<p>What are you working on over the next couple weeks?
======
mindcrime
I'll be working on adding some new features to our Enterprise Social Network
project, Quoddy[1]. One thing I plan to work on is the ability to insert a
document, and the associated tools for operating on that document, into the
stream of events. We already do a basic version of this for BPM events, where
you can approve/reject/delay/transfer events from the stream, but we want to
generalize that facility a bit and add something for working on files.

For now, that will probably mean Google Drive integration, but we'll probably
also eventually do something for working with files in a repository using
something like JCR[2] and/or CMIS[3].

Longer term, I think we'll do something with Apache Wave[4] and the
Operational Transformation[5] stuff as part of this whole idea of putting
interactive entities in the stream. It's not all fleshed out yet, but some of
the ideas I'm toying with harken back to the old idea of "compound
documents"[6] and "intelligent documents"[7], or something like Bret Victor's
"reactive documents" stuff[8].

Outside of all that, I plan to finish reading _Permutation City_ by Greg Egan,
and Philip C. Jackson's _Introduction to Artificial Intelligence_.

[1]: [https://github.com/fogbeam/Quoddy](https://github.com/fogbeam/Quoddy)

[2]:
[https://jcp.org/en/jsr/detail?id=283](https://jcp.org/en/jsr/detail?id=283)

[3]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_Management_Interoperabi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_Management_Interoperability_Services)

[4]: [http://wave.apache.org](http://wave.apache.org)

[5]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_transformation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_transformation)

[6]: [http://www.w3.org/2004/CDF/](http://www.w3.org/2004/CDF/)

[7]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_document](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_document)

[8]: [http://worrydream.com/Tangle/](http://worrydream.com/Tangle/)

------
NameNickHN
Today I've finally found the time to add a long requested feature to the
appointment scheduling system that I offer as Saas. It'll allow customers to
pick and book multiple appointments in one go. As a bonus I'll make the look
and feel a bit modern and ajaxy.

[http://www.appointmind.com/](http://www.appointmind.com/)

------
jshobrook
My friend and I recently launched
[http://therealilluminati.co/](http://therealilluminati.co/) It's a tool that
automagically intros two people that should know each other. Get intro'd to
someone awesome to help reach your goals, essentially. Check it out! :)

------
alixander
I'm working on my first open source project: a Python library to make
debugging with print statements easier and more efficient.
[http://www.github.com/alixander/pyscribe](http://www.github.com/alixander/pyscribe)

------
haidrali
Now a days i am working on a Android app which provide location based social
media stream ( twitter, FB, Instagram etc ) It was planed to be launch on 1st
Jan but due to too much cold in lahore led it to bit late ..... ;)

------
iurisilvio
I want an OSS customer chat for some time. I'll probably start it this
holiday.

I know other people who use only Olark/Zopim free plans because it is too
expensive and really want something like it.

------
stevekemp
A console (read "ncurses") port of bomberman, because it was a game that I've
been playing too much recently and I think it is within my capacity to
implement.

~~~
vchimishuk
Sounds good!

------
jimkri
Going to improve the web-site of my parents non-profit. Also going to try to
come up with a algorithm/ or just try to figure out their target market for
donations.

------
jaywunder
I've been experimenting with creating music generating algorithms. I haven't
it up on Github yet, because there isn't much to show right now.

------
liquidmetal
I'm experimenting with AndroidStudio and getting the NDK to work. Once I have
this figured out, fun times lie ahead!

------
_RPM
Working on my algorithm and abstract data structure implementations. Linked
Lists, Binary Search Trees, Hash Tables.

------
grenzreiter
Mostly reading some crime novels, helping my father with his 5-axis-cnc mill,
playing with Arduino.

------
strick
A stats service for new websites that notifies you when interesting things
happen on your website.

~~~
krapp
what sort of "interesting things?"

------
krapp
I'm playing around with SDL2, C++ and component-entity systems.

------
Immortalin
I am working on an online indie appstore for indie developers.

------
MichaelCrawford
I'm self-employed. I've been working on my "Global Computer Employer Index"
while looking for gigs, however I am contemplating a KickStarter for it, so I
can work on it full-time:

[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/)

So far I've got real content in San Francisco, Santa Cruz, Vancouver
Washington, Portland Oregon, Seattle, Boston and Remote work. However I have
partial information for many, many other cities that I will post as I get
complete info.

